#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nachbeschneidung >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Tag.
Ich habe mich vor einem knappen Jahr aufgrund einer langen Vorhaut und einem zu kurzen Bändchen
beschneiden lassen, da auch die Anwendung von Kondomen wegen der Vorhaut nur unzureichend möglich
ist und die Gummis nach vorn gerutscht sind. Allerdings wurde von der Vorhaut nur soviel entfernt,
dass sich die Restvorhaut im unerigierten Zustand am Eichelrand staut und auch im erigierten 
Zustand noch viel Hautbewegng möglich ist. Aufgrund dessen rutschen die Kondome zwar nicht mehr 
so stark wie vorher aber noch immer. Ich habe schon engere und weitere Kondome ausprobiert, am 
Problem hat dies allerdings nichts geändert. Auch fände ich es ästhetischer, wenn am Rand der 
Eichel keine gestaute Haut die auch ein wenig "zweifarbige" ist läge. Nun frage ich mich, ob es 
möglich und sinnvoll ist eine "Nachbeschneidung" durchführen zu lassen, damit im erigierten 
Zustand keine Hautbewegung mehr möglich ist und auch eine ein komplettes Freiliegen im 
unerigierten Zustand ohne Farbunterschied besteht. Außerdem fände ich es wichtig zu erfahren, 
wie man dies ggf. gegenüber dem Arzt ausdrücken kann, damit nun der Zweck erfüllt wird.
Vielen Dank

----------


## Unbenannt

Mit der Formatierung hat irgendetwas nicht geklappt. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen!

----------


## kirsche19

Ja eine straffe Beschneidung ist schon vorteilhafter. Wenn sich beim steifen Penis die Haut nicht mehr bewegen kann, klemmt sie sich auch nicht mehr im Kondom ein. Besuche doch mal cirlist.de. Dort kannst du mehr erfahren.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wenn keine medizinische Notwendigkeit besteht, dann ist es keine Kassenleistung. 
Somit müssten Sie die Kosten des Eingriffes selbst zahlen. Und Ihrer Beschreibung
nach sehe ich hier keine medizinische Notwendigkeit, sondern es hat rein ästhetische
Gründe.

----------


## Unbenannt

Dass es keine medizinische Notwendigkeit darstellt und deshalb keine Kassenleistung ist ist mir bewusst, dennoch danke für die Information Dr. Baumann. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass ich noch eine Antwort auf die weiteren Fragen in meinem Posting erhalten kann. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

----------

